# Humuhumunukunukuapua'a or Picasso?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If I got a 120 with mostly mushrooms, could I get one of these triggers along with other fish? (fox face, blue tang, Long nosed Hawk fish, and a Black Ocellaris?) I know that the triggers eat many corals, but how about mushrooms, pulse corals, and button polyps? Any other trigger safe corals would be appreciated; and yes, I know that all triggers are different.:chair: Assume that whatever trigger I got would be well fed. :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well fed or not, Humu's are as mean and nasty as they come, and definitely not reef safe. They might not munch too much on such very large polyped things like shrooms, but they'll still wreak havoc aplenty.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What kind of trigger? By the way, post replies on the sand bed post to save space. Thank You!


----------

